# Locations to surf fish for old guys?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Greetings. I am an old guy with some health issues that get in my way of walking very far or getting real active for long periods. I have recently taken a liking to the idea of surf fishing. Just finished building a custom beach cart and have a 7 and an 8 ft. med/hvy rods and spinning reels w/ 12 and 20 pound test mono. Nothing fancy. I really want to catch some Pompano and Trout. (Bucket list items)

I would like to find a place in the Ft. Walton Beach/Destin area where I can park the truck not a long way from where I'll be fishing. A hundred yards is about all I can do at one time.

Would anyone have recommendations of places to try? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

One place I'm interested in is near the Okaloosa pier. Would this beach be to crowded for surf fishing?

Thank you.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know that area but I wanted to commend you on getting out there and wanting to try something different. Good luck to you and I hope you check them off your list soon.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know the area well and to be honest i hate fishing it its a great area in the spring especialy holiday isle but prepair to quit when the vacationers call the cops on u for fishing on their private beach. i wouldnt even try this time of year after 8 am for pomps and in this area u wont catch a trout on the beach as often as u catch a king mackerel. if u want pomps i suggest nivarre to pensacola or 30a if u want trout wade the north side of the destin bridge on the okalosa island side fish live shrimp under a cork


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you fin. Although I'm running out of elders to respect, an old friend told me we should not have a 'last thing to do' on our bucket list. Now that I've sold my Powered Parachute, Surf Pompano and Surf Trout are the 'next things' on my list.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks weedline. Yeah. Some folks 'think' they own a stretch of the beach. But federal and state laws and the courts say different. But, as you elude to, might be better to leave when they show up. I just may travel over to the Navarre area and give it a try.


----------



## DukeS (May 29, 2013)

Steve, Navarre to Pensacola stretch is a good idea.
small hooks and a piece of shrimp will get you whiting also (is that what you mean by surf trout?). You don't have to walk far, just look for the deeper holes between the sand bars near the access points. go early leave before the crowd shows up (sunrises are nice) go back around dinner time when the crowd leaves (sunsets good too), mostly after dark it will be catfish and sharks.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

The Navarre to Pensacola beach is National Seashore? Are you allowed to stay all night. Is it closed at dark?


----------



## DukeS (May 29, 2013)

Ft. Pickens area definitely does close at sundown, been chased out of there before  unless you are staying at the campground. Check with the park headquarters at Naval Live Oaks, there is also public beach in Navarre and between the Park and Portifino on the Pensacola beach end. Perhaps someone who fishes at night can answer.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if u realy want a trout off the beach take a trip to gulf shores they catch them off the pier so im sure u can get them off the beach mexico beach eastward also holds beach trout we dont get much of any here


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Mexico Beach may be closer to me. And it is a lot less crowded then in the ******* Riviera area of Panama City to Pensacola.

I'd really like to get back down to St. Joe State Park after Yankee.......er I mean tourist season. Watched some fellas a couple years ago having a ball surf fishing there.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry DukeS. I just caught that. By Beach Trout I mean catching Trout in the surf. Not Lady Fish. I have caught Trout in the bay mostly on grass beds but have: "Catch Trout while surf fishing" on my list. So I was assuming they would be in the surf also.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

DukeS said:


> Ft. Pickens area definitely does close at sundown, been chased out of there before  unless you are staying at the campground. Check with the park headquarters at Naval Live Oaks, there is also public beach in Navarre and between the Park and Portifino on the Pensacola beach end. Perhaps someone who fishes at night can answer.


I stopped by Naval Live Oaks Visitor Center today. The Ranger told me that one may purchase an annual fishing permit for $25.00 and fish Pickens at any hour day/night. Even the point. It's about a 70 miles drive for me but it may be worth it for peace and quiet and good fishing.

There was one beach cart and 2 poles at one place and more poles further down along the Gulf Island Seashore. But it was almost to hot to get out of the car.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SteveCal said:


> I stopped by Naval Live Oaks Visitor Center today. The Ranger told me that one may purchase an annual fishing permit for $25.00 and fish Pickens at any hour day/night.


That Ranger didn't know what he was talking about.

In order to access the beach outside of regular park hours you'll need a Night Owl pass $30.00, and in order to qualify for that you'll need an Annual Pass $25.00.


> Gulf Islands Annual Pass - *$25.00*
> Night Owl Pass (After hours access) - *$30.00
> * March 1 to September 30 the Night Owl Passes will be sold at the Campground Office
> Sunday - Thursday from 9:00 a.m. to 2:00 p.m.
> ...


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> That Ranger didn't know what he was talking about.
> 
> In order to access the beach outside of regular park hours you'll need a Night Owl pass $25.00, and in order to qualify for that you'll need an Annual Pass $30.00.


My apology for giving wrong information. I did so much traveling talked to so many people I got some facts mixed up. I don't want anyone to think the Ranger gave me incorrect information. What he told me is exactly what you said. My mistake. My apology.

Being an old guy that the gummit considers disabled (I don't) I get the Annual pass for no cost. So the Night Owl Pass would cost $25.00.

Again. My apology for disseminating incorrect information. I'll try to be more accurate in the future.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Aug 27, 2009)

There are a couple of places in the Destin/ Fort Walton area where you can get to the beach in about 100 yds but in all honesty, catching trout from the beach around here is very rare. Whiting, pompano, and redfish are more commonly targeted.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Fisheadgib said:


> There are a couple of places in the Destin/ Fort Walton area where you can get to the beach in about 100 yds but in all honesty, catching trout from the beach around here is very rare. Whiting, pompano, and redfish are more commonly targeted.


Thanks Fish. I've removed trout from my surf list. We catch them around the bay anyway. Pompano is the first species on my list. I think I have everything I need to head out one morning before it gets to hot or crowded at the beach. Can't take much of the heat nowadays. 

Do you have any particular places around Destin you recommend I try? Thanks.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Aug 27, 2009)

The area in front of the Crab Trap on old 98 is a pretty decent area for pompano at dawn and dusk. It's a short easy walk to the beach and the tourists don't pack out there too early so at dawn you have a few peaceful hours.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Great information Fish. I may go out there Friday early AM. I assume parking is no problem as long as I'm out by 8 or 9 AM? Hope the June Grass gives us a break.


----------

